

Ask HN: Startup Idea Question - Charter Flight Matcher - tocomment

I'm curious if anyone has given thought to a startup that matches up potential flyers and books charter flights when the right number of travelers is found for a given route at a given time?<p>It seems like it would save travelers money and let them avoid airport hassles?
======
unreal37
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virgin_Charter>

Virgin Group tried this. Can you do better?

~~~
tocomment
That's interesting. It doesn't say what went wrong? Lack of demand?

